
Politics is for Power, Not Consumption – hobbyism prevents pursuing power - nabla9
https://bostonreview.net/politics/eitan-hersh-politics-power-not-consumption
======
metalliqaz
This was a recent topic on the Hidden Brain podcast. It's a very good podcast.

